# Sticky  Audio theory, Setup and Chat



## Mike Lang

*"Sticky" Threads for the "Audio theory, Setup and Chat" forum:*


What's the big deal about crossovers?
LFE, subwoofers and interconnects explained
Hum FAQ
Setting Up Your Home Theater 101
Simplified REW Setup and Use (USB Mic & HDMI Connection) Including Measurement Techniques and How To Interpret Graphs


----------

